# spd sl 7800 versus 6610 pedals



## warek (Aug 25, 2005)

In Australia the cost of the durace 7800 pedals is more than double the cost of the ultegra ones.
For a non racer is there any significant difference in use to justify extra cost, ie longer lasting, easier to engage/disengage, difference in wear of pedal, better bearings

Kevin


----------



## austex (Sep 20, 2004)

I have two sets of each. Can't distinguish between them functionally, and haven't worn any of them out yet. Go with Ultegra.


----------

